
Ask HN: Slack alternative for orgs with compliance requirements? - exabrial
Slack is near universal, but is not HIPAA compliant, and many financial organizations must record employee communications.<p>We examined Rocket chat, but the quality of the product is not there and the server requirements are absurd. Mattermost lacks essential requirements like LDAP integration on its basic edition.<p>Our requirements are literally just to be able to have team chats that keep centralized history. Does anything like this exist?
======
coderintherye
Slack actually has a product that can be HIPAA compliant but they don't make
it public and you have to meet requirements to get access to it:
[https://www.hipaajournal.com/slack-hipaa-
compliant/](https://www.hipaajournal.com/slack-hipaa-compliant/)

------
nightfly
My org has been using Rocket chat for about a year now, and it's been
surprisingly workable. The mobile clients suck and are pretty limited. But the
Mongo DB clustering has been suprisingly stable and hands-off. I'm not sure
what server requirements you are talking about, but we have a three node
cluster where each node has 3vcpus,and 3GB of RAM and we've not experienced
any resource problems. The only added complexity beyond the core mongo cluster
is we have to sync uploaded files/avatars using lsyncd since we want this
service to be up even if our NFS servers are having problems.

------
verdverm
[https://support.google.com/a/answer/7322378?hl=en](https://support.google.com/a/answer/7322378?hl=en)

[https://www.paubox.com/blog/google-hangouts-chat-hipaa-
compl...](https://www.paubox.com/blog/google-hangouts-chat-hipaa-compliance)

[https://cloud.google.com/security/compliance/#/](https://cloud.google.com/security/compliance/#/)

------
cynix
I heard [https://symphony.com/](https://symphony.com/) is specifically
designed to meet the compliance requirements of the finance industry. I don't
have any first-hand experience with it though.

